# la grive solitaire 1000!



## Jana337

Dear LGS,

I love your posts and your friendly tone.
And I appreciate the tenacity and detective mind that urge you to crack questions about impossible languages like Japanese and Czech. 

My sincere compliments - and keep up good work!

Jana


----------



## VenusEnvy

LGS: Oh, how we grateful we are to have you here in the forum with us! Congrats on this wonderful milestone. May there be thousands   more to come!


----------



## Amityville

Glad I was there when it happened, la grive, you're a treasure.


----------



## garryknight

1,000 posts since March? That's going some! Congratulations!


----------



## ILT

LGS, congratulations, and thanks for all your help


----------



## lsp

Congrats and thanks for sharing 1000 thoughtful posts with us.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Phryne

*
!!!!CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST 1,000!!!!!!


*​


----------



## Artrella

*Felicidades Amiga y Mil gracias por la ayuda tan generosa que siempre me has dado a mí y al resto del Foro!!!*


----------



## anangelaway

_la grive! la grive!!!! _​ 
Félicitations ​pour tes  1000  ... 1011...posts!!!​Le vrai visage de la grive solitaire​ 




*catharus guttatus*

​

​​

​


----------



## cuchuflete

Nicely done!

It's always a pleasure to read your words.

Best regards,
Cuchu


----------



## LV4-26

Congratulations, la grive.


----------



## timpeac

Many congratulation LGS. Your intelligent posts are always a pleasure to read.


----------



## DDT

Sorry for arriving late at your first milestone party...any cake or champagne left?  
*
CONGRATULATIONS!!!​*
DDT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

They say it's better late than never, so... congratulations!!!! And thank you for your irreplaceable help.

Best wishes.


----------



## Whodunit

*Congrats, Grive Solitaire!!! Keep on posting, helping and being helpful.​*


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## Agnès E.

Une Grive sur son arbre perchée​Tenait en son bec un message​What does this mean?​Se dit-elle d'un air penché​Certainement les paroles d'un sage !​Mille fois sur son travail elle revint​Mille fois nous aida, tel un devin​Sachant, docte et poète,​Comment apporter lumière​Et joie en notre chaumière​Lorsque parfois le désespoir nous guette.​​Mille bravos, douce Grive !​


----------



## la grive solitaire

Jana,  Venus,  Amity, garry,  I love translating, Isp,   kelly,  Phryne,  artrella,  

anangel,  cuchu,  LV4-26,  timpeace,  DDT,  Lady Blakeney,  Whodunit,  Lancelot,  Agnès  

YOU'RE WONDERFUL!   THANK YOU FOR MAKING MY FIRST MILESTONE SO SPECIAL!​


----------

